# Morning Run images



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Out of focus, blurry but perfect!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

oceanrace said:


> View attachment 157463
> 
> 
> Post up pictures of the early morning run or even video if possible. Usually the most photogenic time of day.


Holy cow bud, hit the dimmer on that GPS, lol.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite time of day!


My favorite time of day!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Scanning the shoreline to make sure we don’t run up on on any duck hunters.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool thread idea! Few morning pictures.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Waccassassa on a February dead low w/ smoke on the water...I wish I'd gotten some good river pics, it looked absolutely prehistoric...


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Best time of the day!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Buddy pushing me in my rig in the grass at sunrise...doesn’t get much better!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tampa bay


----------



## Dragonfly16 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sunrise is anticipation and excitement of the day to come....definitely the best part. I love being on the PP letting others experience this.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love going out in the dark watching the sun come up while riding. I have a picture of running in the dark in LA don't know if I can find it to post


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Do evening runs count?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Holy cow bud, hit the dimmer on that GPS, lol.


Simrad is high because you can use them for tanning.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Afternoon shots absolutely welcome too. Point was shooting in the golden light.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Skiff idling at the dock - where will we go today?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Simrad is high because you can use them for tanning.


I thought it was to keep everyone from knowing his honey hole GPS coordinates


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Here in Montana it's usually evenings that have the best golden hour light. This one was enhanced by wildfire smoke.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

OK not technically salt water but still qualifies? Guadalupe River run... =)


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Guide trip with Capt Chuck Naiser. Can definitely tell the difference in IQ with a cell phone cam... still nice content, was debating between New Water Stilt and Chittum LM2.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Zoomed in on a shrimp boat one morning.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Each trip out is to be treasured... part of the tapestry of life.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Cape Lookout


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Choko


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Fires over on Matagorda Island and my son doing a fine job captaining the Chittum.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Fires over on Matagorda Island and my son doing a fine job captaining the Chittum.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Flamingo canal heading out into Coot Bay


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

From last Friday...


----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)




----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

oceanrace said:


> View attachment 157463
> 
> 
> Post up pictures of the early morning run or even video if possible. Usually the most photogenic time of day.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Month or two ago. Great morning trip!


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Resolved water pressure issue. Not a pretty sunrise, but eye candy nevertheless!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Flamingo last Friday, 10/16.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Matlacha


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

Sunday Bay this past Thursday 

_







_


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

jboriol said:


> View attachment 158681


Looks like Harry Harris park?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

bababouy said:


> Looks like Harry Harris park?


That's spot on. Wish I was there now 😊


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

jboriol said:


> That's spot on. Wish I was there now 😊


Nice. I have a house down the street from there. I've sat at the gate many of times waiting for the guy to show up and unlock it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 157465
> 
> View attachment 157466


What kind of hull is that?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

In the grass last night here on Folly Beach with my Son (13) and we look over to see the Atlas V launching from Cape Canaveral. He was frustrated from missing fish but the evening quickly turned to a lifetime “cool” memory!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Water Bound said:


> In the grass last night here on Folly Beach with my Son (13) and we look over to see the Atlas V launching from Cape Canaveral. He was frustrated from missing fish but the evening quickly turned to a lifetime “cool” memory!
> View attachment 160071


No doubt he will remember that the rest of his life good times.


----------

